# White worm like things??



## 9supratt4 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 20 gallon tank that has been running for almost a year and I was looking at it tonight and noticed this very small patch of white stuff on the glass. Upon further inspection I noticed a very very small white thing that looked to be crawling along the glass next to the patch. I also saw another on elsewhere on the glass. I have never noticed them before, but they are so small that you would never notice hem unless you were looking for them. They are very small, white, and look like worms. Anyone have any ideas on what they are or have you had them same thing? Any ideas on how to get rid of them since they probably aren't good in the tank? Any idease on how they got in there??

Please help......thanks!!!


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

I had them too these days~~~ 
Right now I'm doing what others said.
More frequent water change~~~


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They might be nematodes.

They crawl on the glass and live in the sand or gravel. Swish up the gravel and see if they swim in the water. If they wiggle around in the water than they are nematodes.

They usually show up in tanks with somewhat down spiraling water quality. Not saying your tank is bad but they are usually a sign that your water quality is going down and maybe you might be overfeeding too much.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*worms*

They are more likely Planaria. Still worms, and though many say they appear with deteriorating water conditions, or over feeding the fish, but my observations seem to indicate that they are always there, just not as noticeable in better water conditions.

I have a website that describes different worms and organisms, and how to deal with them. It's listed below.

Take care!


----------

